# Bite report from a Poecilotheria striata...



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

...a very bad bite by the sounds of it, maybe he had a bad reaction, or maybe they really would cause this much damage without seeing many bite reports who knows, still it will make me watch my fingers more around my Pokies.

Mysore ornamental

Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

not so good! my fingers always stay well away from my pokies....


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I almost got a bite from my p regalis female a few years back, same sort of thing I was trying to clean away some web from her bowl and take substrate out of the bowl and my little finger brushed up against her back leg and turned round and grabbed my hand very quick presumably thinking it was a cricket fortunately my reaction was quicker than hers that day and got it out before she bit me. In general I try be as careful as can but people with pokies or Asian and African should be extra aware and maintenance or cleaning.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was just checking out some of the bite reports on arachnoboards and even for the same species theres such differing reports, due to dry bites, or when its possible they didnt inject much or just some peoples reactions are worse from bites, it would be interesting to see some official toxology reports, I wonder how many scientists do this, and if they use the LD50 that they use for snake venom or something similair


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

That is scary.. but I wonder why he did not go to a hospital and get some proper pain treatment as he describes it as excruiating.. anything over an 8 on your personal pain scale and they usually prescribe morphine or a similar high pain medication drug.

I also wonder if he had gone to the hospital and had a lot of saline flushed through his system if it would have helped flush the toxins better.

Read that report and just kept expecting to see "then i went to the hospital.." but it never came!

I guess that it is american and he didn't have health insurance? I imagine most people in the UK would go to the hospital if this much pain followed by paralysis and constant muscle cramping occured.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

have to say the minute he mentioned he thought he was passing out i thought he would contact doctor but no mention until the very end..i have chickened out long before that and been on the phone....


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Had he gone to the doctors much sooner his body would not have gone through so much pain. Though there is the issue of health insurance there so could been a factor as you say. Guess it all comes down to the person some could be bitten and the symptoms go away after a few hours or couple days and some could go for a week or 2.


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

I leave the pokies to my husband ( 1 cause I'm wary & 2 cause I'm not particularly fond of them) I can't believe the guy left it 2 weeks before seeing a doc :eek4:....... perhaps I'm just a scaredy cat I would have gone asap, also if you do go it also enlightens the doc's knowledge into the whys & wherefores of spider bites. all info gathered is good info


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I was close to getting a bite from my P. regalis last week, she is like lightening! I put my hand in her tank to move things about and give it a misting and I didn't notice she was that close to my hand. She just lunged at me, I was really lucky not to get bit. I have always been a little cautious around my pokies, but I had a lot on my mind at the time and wasn't taking as much notice as I usuall do. I was a bit disapointed in myself really, mainly due to me making a beginers mistake.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Im amazed he didnt seek medical assistance. I hope he doesnt have any permanent damage.

Athravan - scoring an 8 on a pain scoring tool doesnt necessarily equal morphine, I think you may find that each patient is assessed on an individual basis -( ie the treatment of chronic pain can be very different to acute pain). Also there are many different pain scoring tools.
Pain is a pretty fascinating subject when you look into it.
Not being picky - just didnt want everyone expecting demanding morphine for a pain score of 8, lol.
A friend of mine has a great book on toxicology- which is easy reading, I was just looking through it last week.
Clinicaltoxicology of animal venom and poisons by Jurg Meier and Julian White


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I was always extremely careful with pokies after one escaped and ran like the wind.I used to just cover them over with a cricket tub when i went into the tank to do any cleaning.That way i KNEW exactly where they were when i had my hand in with them.

That guy is unreal i would have been on the phone long before the muscle cramps started.When you hand blows up to twice its normal size that is a sure sign something is not right.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

i cant beleive he went through that with out going to hospital 

nutter :grin1:


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

Why would you not go to hospital?! Nutter!

Having read that, I might have to watch my Cobolt that bit closer!


----------

